# Boomvang Mon/Tue



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

If the window holds we're headed out from Surfside around 10 on Monday. Pm if interested. 
Jerry


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Definitely interested. You have a PM


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Got a crew. 
Thanks


----------

